# SD Composite output on the 921 overdriven



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Up until now I have been using the S-Video output from my 921 to my analog TV. With the recent death and resurrection of my 5th 921 I started using the composite output (the S-Video now goes to an S-VHS deck so I can record all the DVR recordings I wanted to save before sending the old unit back).

When I hooked up the new 921 (#6) the first thing I noticed was the menu appeared to be a little bit brighter. However once I started watching programming on the new unit I noticed that the video level was too strong, my picture sometimes ripples (including the browse-banner). I can do a temporary fix by switching to HD then back to SD. However within a few minutes the wiggle has returned. The S-Video signal does not appear to have the same problem - just the yellow RCA connectors.

I called Tech Support who immediately sent out a replacement for the replacement ("lucky" #7). #7 was not so lucky - there is no difference the problem is still there.

Before anyone says it's my TV - this same input was used for a DVD player and it did not overdrive. Also the 921 overdrove my VCR on the RCA inputs. So it's definitly a problem with the output of the 921.

I'm just wondering if the software is to blame (L278). Not having used the yellow RCA outputs before I cannot say if prior versions had the same problem. Using the S-Video output I have noticed, from time to time, that the video level would sometimes change on menu screens (getting brighter and dimmer like there was a loose connection inside). I have seen that anomoly off and on through several software versions and several replacement 921's.

Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Doesn't anybody elsehere ever use the SD outputs of their 921?

For the first time I tried using the RF modulator on my 921. For the first few minutes everything was fine, then the picture started breaking up. Cycling the video mode from SD to HD and back fixed the problem for a short time, but the problem returned. This is the same problem I had with yellow RCA video outputs. Up until now I had used S-Video exclusively, so I don't know if this problem existed in previous software versions. 

I wanted to run a 2nd Tv to the 921 which is why I used the RF output.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Doesn't anybody elsehere ever use the SD outputs of their 921?


I've done it once to dub off an OTA HDTV program to VHS (the results were not great), but I'd expect that it is quite uncommon to use analog output with the 921.

I wonder if you might not be having some sort of power, heat or grounding issue that is contributing to this problem. Is your 921 enclosed in any way? Do you have a keyboard connected?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

No keyboard connected. The 921 sits in an entertaimnent center with plenty of room above and no other components nearby generating heat.

Fortunately the S-Video output shows no signs of this problem or I'd be in trouble. 

I had 2 replacements in as many weeks (#6 & #7), both having the same overdriven problem. I can't say weather or not my 5th unit (which died and rose from the dead 2 days later) had this probelm as well. The only way #1 through #5 was ever hooked up was via S-Video.


----------

